# B.E. from India can i go for pharmacist job in canada??



## Tiyaa (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have done my B.E . from India, should i go for pharmacist job in Canada, is there any future in this?


----------



## Tiyaa (Dec 13, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hi, 

Dear Saurabhb, thanks for the Suggestion.


----------



## rclark (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Tiyaa,

To work as a pharmacist in Canada, you need at least a bachelor's of science degree in pharmacy (though many pharmacists have either a master's degree of doctorate as well). Whether or not your degree from India would be accredited as equivalent to a Canadian pharmacy degree by the accreditation bodies depends; you can certainly inquire with them and ask, which I think should be the first thing you do. Try the Canadian Pharmacists Association, for starters.


----------



## Jackyz (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah Monster is may be good option whereas there so many other way on the internet you may search about them.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Contact or check on PEBC website. I'm going thru process of Canadian exams but first you need document evaluation. See website and all will be explained.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going thru the process from UK too. PEBC is the place to start. Document evaluation is starting point where they make sure your qualifications are up to standard. This includes obtaining a transcript of your course sent directly from your university. Then there is an evaluating exam which can be sat in Canada or UK. Once passed there are qualifying exams to be taken in Canada. This is my next stage. Whole process will take approx 18 months and what I've stated above is most but not all the stages. 

Demand for Pharmacists depends on which province and where you go. Ontario has the highest numbers and the lowest demand. Alberta and BC will have greater demand. Each province also has their own registration requirement that vary slightly. 

Good luck. !!


----------



## devonte (Mar 25, 2013)

Jackyz said:


> Yeah Monster is may be good option whereas there so many other way on the internet you may search about them.


 Monster is not bad but Naukri . com also a popular source in current days.


----------



## xanderj83 (Jun 8, 2011)

tookey said:


> I'm going thru the process from UK too. PEBC is the place to start. Document evaluation is starting point where they make sure your qualifications are up to standard. This includes obtaining a transcript of your course sent directly from your university. Then there is an evaluating exam which can be sat in Canada or UK. Once passed there are qualifying exams to be taken in Canada. This is my next stage. Whole process will take approx 18 months and what I've stated above is most but not all the stages.
> 
> Demand for Pharmacists depends on which province and where you go. Ontario has the highest numbers and the lowest demand. Alberta and BC will have greater demand. Each province also has their own registration requirement that vary slightly.
> 
> Good luck. !!


Hey tookey. Ive spoken to you on locum voice. Congrats on passing evaluating exam. How did you find it and how long do you recommend revising for it? Maybe better if I contact you via email


----------

